# Best flavor RTA



## StompieZA

Hozit guys, 

So im in the market and will most probably buy a brand new tank this afternoon. 

Im currently set on getting the Zeus Dual which can also take a single coil build. 

Which new RTA is the best in terms of flavor and that offers the least leaking or build issues?

Thank you

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel

Zeus Dual is a good option .... but it all depends on your vaping style and preference ....

Top airflow will almost always suffer a slight hit when it comes to flavor , just my own opinion. 
Do you want the dual option with option to go single ? 

I'm going to go out on the limb here and recently got the DAWG dual RTA from Asmodus X VapersMD
To me it's the best RTA of 2018 to date .... should have a first impressions video up on my channel soon .... 

Pros : 
Machining Tops , probably the best machining I've experienced from a 'main stream' produced RTA 
Top Fill , nice big kidney holes (no leaking when refilling which was always a con for me on RTAs)
Postless Deck (post screws also doesn't warp your coils when fastening)
Smooth smooth airflow (ONE Con might be when closing down to 2 holes has a slight whistle)
Flavour Flavour Flavour for daaaaays (ok another Con maybe , it's a bloody thirsty bugger).

Cons : 
Slight whistle when closing down airflow to two holes or one 
25mm so might not fit all mods 
It's thirsty ....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dietz

StompieZA said:


> Hozit guys,
> 
> So im in the market and will most probably buy a brand new tank this afternoon.
> 
> Im currently set on getting the Zeus Dual which can also take a single coil build.
> 
> Which new RTA is the best in terms of flavor and that offers the least leaking or build issues?
> 
> Thank you


I know its not dual, but I would recommend the Intake RTA. Single Coil, Top airflow, so no Leaking and Flavor for a Single Coil RTA is very good!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Daniel said:


> Zeus Dual is a good option .... but it all depends on your vaping style and preference ....
> 
> Top airflow will almost always suffer a slight hit when it comes to flavor , just my own opinion.
> Do you want the dual option with option to go single ?
> 
> I'm going to go out on the limb here and recently got the DAWG dual RTA from Asmodus X VapersMD
> To me it's the best RTA of 2018 to date .... should have a first impressions video up on my channel soon ....
> 
> Pros :
> Machining Tops , probably the best machining I've experienced from a 'main stream' produced RTA
> Top Fill , nice big kidney holes (no leaking when refilling which was always a con for me on RTAs)
> Postless Deck (post screws also doesn't warp your coils when fastening)
> Smooth smooth airflow (ONE Con might be when closing down to 2 holes has a slight whistle)
> Flavour Flavour Flavour for daaaaays (ok another Con maybe , it's a bloody thirsty bugger).
> 
> Cons :
> Slight whistle when closing down airflow to two holes or one
> 25mm so might not fit all mods
> It's thirsty ....


I SECOND @Daniel on this - go have a look at my review on youtube... kobus vapes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA

Thanks for the reply, Will see who close to me has stock of this and obviosly pricing


Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> I SECOND @Daniel on this - go have a look at my review on youtube... kobus vapes



I do like this but its slightly out of my price range at R680, The Zeus Dual which can take a Single coil and dual coil build which is top airflow so no leaks and apperently has great flavor is on special at atomix for R450?

The single Zeus is however R570. 

I prefer single coil due to better flavor in my experience but due to the Zeus dual having the capabilities to also take a single coil build is what draws me towards this. 

I want a tank that doesnt leak...I have a Ammit 22mm currently for the past week and its been leaking but flavor is good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faheem777

Intake is a great all rounder single coil RTA

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brommer

Have


StompieZA said:


> Thanks for the reply, Will see who close to me has stock of this and obviosly pricing
> 
> 
> I do like this but its slightly out of my price range at R680, The Zeus Dual which can take a Single coil and dual coil build which is top airflow so no leaks and apperently has great flavor is on special at atomix for R450?
> 
> The single Zeus is however R570.
> 
> I prefer single coil due to better flavor in my experience but due to the Zeus dual having the capabilities to also take a single coil build is what draws me towards this.
> 
> I want a tank that doesnt leak...I have a Ammit 22mm currently for the past week and its been leaking but flavor is good.



Have you checked the Ammit thread in RTAs section? Wicking is crucial to avoid leaking. I have a couple of RTAs, see signature, and the Ammit really keeps its own with flavor!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Brommer said:


> Have
> 
> 
> Have you checked the Ammit thread in RTAs section? Wicking is crucial to avoid leaking. I have a couple of RTAs, see signature, and the Ammit really keeps its own with flavor!



I have probably rewicked 10 times since sunday and seems like last night has been a winner so far, Just need to remind my self that i need to close the air flow when opening the top. but flavor has been great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt

Not a highly touted tank, but I've just bought a Geekvape Blitzen. Similar build deck to the Zeus dual. I don't have experience with the Zeus Dual, but this tank is probably the most forgiving when it comes to wicking. Due to the postless deck configuration you could build either dual or single to your preference. My first build I did on it i just stuffed the cotton into the ports and it wicks like an absolute champ! No leaking whatsoever, and very minimal condensation as well. The airflow is as smooth as a baby's bum. Its also not too noisy. The flavour is nearly as good as my Manta, but I'm sure I'll get it there with the correct build. 
Watch some reviews on it, I don't think you'll be disappointed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## lesvaches

StompieZA said:


> Thanks for the reply, Will see who close to me has stock of this and obviosly pricing
> 
> 
> I do like this but its slightly out of my price range at R680, The Zeus Dual which can take a Single coil and dual coil build which is top airflow so no leaks and apperently has great flavor is on special at atomix for R450?
> 
> The single Zeus is however R570.
> 
> I prefer single coil due to better flavor in my experience but due to the Zeus dual having the capabilities to also take a single coil build is what draws me towards this.
> 
> I want a tank that doesnt leak...I have a Ammit 22mm currently for the past week and its been leaking but flavor is good.


i just got the single coil hermetic rda, no leaking, great great flavor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

lesvaches said:


> i just got the single coil hermetic rda, no leaking, great great flavor.



Thanks bud, but im looking for RTA, not RDA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

StompieZA said:


> Thanks bud, but im looking for RTA, not RDA



then definitely the ammit or kylin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

StompieZA said:


> Thanks for the reply, Will see who close to me has stock of this and obviosly pricing
> 
> 
> I do like this but its slightly out of my price range at R680, The Zeus Dual which can take a Single coil and dual coil build which is top airflow so no leaks and apperently has great flavor is on special at atomix for R450?
> 
> The single Zeus is however R570.
> 
> I prefer single coil due to better flavor in my experience but due to the Zeus dual having the capabilities to also take a single coil build is what draws me towards this.
> 
> I want a tank that doesnt leak...I have a Ammit 22mm currently for the past week and its been leaking but flavor is good.



I had a Zeus Single and a KYLIN MINI at the same time. I ended up selling the Zeus because the KM is that great. (In my mind) it's a highly underrated tank. I love mine.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie

Humbolt said:


> Not a highly touted tank, but I've just bought a Geekvape Blitzen. Similar build deck to the Zeus dual. I don't have experience with the Zeus Dual, but this tank is probably the most forgiving when it comes to wicking. Due to the postless deck configuration you could build either dual or single to your preference. My first build I did on it i just stuffed the cotton into the ports and it wicks like an absolute champ! No leaking whatsoever, and very minimal condensation as well. The airflow is as smooth as a baby's bum. Its also not too noisy. The flavour is nearly as good as my Manta, but I'm sure I'll get it there with the correct build.
> Watch some reviews on it, I don't think you'll be disappointed.


I second this. Having a hard time keeping my Reload ahead flavourwise of my wife's Blitzen

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Bear_Vapes

I asked this question about 3 months ago
I was most recommended the ZEUS single coil 

Have retired all devices after i bought one

So zeus single because it doesn't leak, easy to build, great flavor

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA

Bear_Vapes said:


> I asked this question about 3 months ago
> I was most recommended the ZEUS single coil
> 
> Have retired all devices after i bought one
> 
> So zeus single because it doesn't leak, easy to build, great flavor



A family member bought himself the blitzen couple weeks back and he gave me great feedback. 

Im leaning towards the Zeus Dual still...lol mainly cause of good reviews but no leaks and great flavor when using dual coils.

Im getting a Revolver RTA possibly on saturday as well and have read great things on it as well. 

So lets see how this turns out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> I SECOND @Daniel on this - go have a look at my review on youtube... kobus vapes


Salaaaaaam, who has this in stock, quite keen to compare it to my reload

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

Jengz said:


> Salaaaaaam, who has this in stock, quite keen to compare it to my reload



https://capitalvapes.co.za/product/asmodus-dawg-rta/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Jengz said:


> Salaaaaaam, who has this in stock, quite keen to compare it to my reload


Capital Vapes bro 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wimmas

I have an Intake and both the 22mm and 25mm Single Ammit tanks. The Intake is great. Versus the Ammit tanks the flavour is the same if not better, the vape is a more restricted and the flavour more dense, which is a good thing.

The two cons on the Intake is that you nees to rewick more often, for some reason the wicks become dirty much faster than the Ammit. The other con is the tank floods when refilling, but I noticed this only happens when you use the glass drippers or a bottle with a thick nozzle. You need to use bottles with thin nozzles and get it as deep as possible into the juice refill ports, and slowly squeeze, then it does not flood. But once it's flooded, it's a mission to undo it.

Other than that the Intake is great in all other departments: Juice consumption, flavour, no leaking, dense vapour, nice clouds, easy build and wick etc.

Reason I also prefer single coils is because of battery life and juice consumption. Dual coils kills battery life and suck up juice quickly. Just keep it in mind when buying a tank. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA

Ok so after going through this thread : https://www.ecigssa.co.za/zeus-dual.t49508/#post-669563 I will be buying the Zeus Dual and will run it as dual. This weekend im getting the revolver single coil RTA so then ill have best of both worlds. 

Most important thing to me is leak free or as little as possible, i just cannot stand it. 

I had an OBS Engine V1 dual and before and flavor was on point but getting the dual coil wicking correct without dry hits was a mission for me. I managed to do a single build which worked great in the middle of the posts but was a pain when it came to replacing the coil. Thus i think the postless deck style will be great. 

I see the OBS engine V2 looks great as well. 

Will build the Zeus Dual tonight and see how it compares to the Ammit 22mm i currently have (while leaking lmao) 

Thanks for everyone that participated and gave their input thusfar, it is much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

So this is what i got yesterday as part of my early birthday present from my wife before my actual birthday next friday. 

Bought fused clapton kanthal and did a dual 6 wrap coming in at 0.3ohm at 70watt to heat these baby's up!

Flavor is great (Sure it can get even better after playing arround with the setup a bit) with the airflow around half closed. 

Thanks for all the assistance eventhough i didnt really take any of it...hahaha but im super excited as this is my first ever brand new bought tank.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## lesvaches

StompieZA said:


> So this is what i got yesterday as part of my early birthday present from my wife before my actual birthday next friday.
> 
> Bought fused clapton kanthal and did a dual 6 wrap coming in at 0.3ohm at 70watt to heat these baby's up!
> 
> Flavor is great (Sure it can get even better after playing arround with the setup a bit) with the airflow around half closed.
> 
> Thanks for all the assistance eventhough i didnt really take any of it...hahaha but im super excited as this is my first ever brand new bought tank.
> 
> View attachment 147234
> View attachment 147235
> View attachment 147236



nice! happy early birthday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

lesvaches said:


> nice! happy early birthday.



Thank bud!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM

A little late but of all the 15+ at atties I have owned, nothing competes with the Reload RTA for flavor. 

I've actually stopped buying anymore and I am waiting for the next Reload release...if it ever comes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Can't speak for dual coil RTA's because I don't like them... but if you want a single coil RTA the Dvarw DL is very very hard to beat!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

